# Pressure washer repair help



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Worked on many pressure washers, but not sure I understand what you are describing here. "The pump pressurizes without the trigger being pulled". The pump _should_ build up pressure until it reaches the relief pressure point--then the by-pass valve will open to re-circulate water through the pump keeping a constant pressure on the system. When the wand handle is pushed/squeezed/opened, the pressure within the pump will drop, causing the by-pass valve to close and allow all water/pressure to go to the wand. Now--what part of this is going wrong with your unit?


----------



## jclemmojoe (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry I wasn't able to explain my situation better. The pump doesn't seem to be in by-pass when the trigger is closed. The hose is fully pressurized and becomes very rigid until I pull the trigger. It then seems to go into by-pass as all that comes out of the wand is water flow at hose pressure. As I recall when it was operating properly it would function the exact opposite. Pressure hose would not pressurize until the trigger was pulled/opened. Could the un-loader be stuck? If so why wouldn't I get pressure when I pull the trigger?

Thanks


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

im still confused..

with the pump running..when you have the trigger depressed the pressure drops to the equivalent of a garden hose..but when you let go of the trigger the pump pressurizes the hose?

when you initially pull the trigger do you get a short blast of pressure then go to garden hose pressure?


----------



## jclemmojoe (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes! If I do get a surge it is almost undetectable.

Thanks


----------

